# Caramelitos full range



## ricren (Abr 24, 2020)

Otro de los proyectitos de cuarentena sin pretensiones.

Queria unos parlantitos para la compu y que sonaran con poca distorsion porque los que tengo ahora son horribles.

Tenia un poco de MDF de 12 mm y en principio me tire a hacer unos micro gabinetes con unos drivers Tang band 193 mediosos, pero despues pensandolo mejor me estire a hacer estos gabinetes un poco mas grandes y asi aprovechar mejor otros drivers que tenia y que suenan mejor, merecian un mejor gabinete.
De esa idea salieron estos mini baffles, originalmente diseñados para el Fountek 88, que tambien lo tengo por aca y lo considere, pero finalmente decidi usar el 871 para lo que tuve que mover un poco las dimensiones y el port del bafflecito para un tunning de  87hz. Adjunto planos del Martello original,

La idea original era pintarlos de negro, pero como hay tiempo me estire y los enchape para despues laquearlos.

El sonido que tienen es el tipico del parlante full range, que mucha gente aprecia por lo coherente.Tienen una extension decente arriba y graves sorprendentes por el tamaño, todo por un precio ridiculo. Algo de 9 dolares. Algunos a este modelo le suman un notch pasivo de 3 componentes en 3.5K aprox. Yo probe con/ sin y preferi el sonido sin.

El driver tiene mucha sensibilidad y para testear le conecte el amplificador de auriculares (discreto, clase A )que termine la semana pasada -ba,termine es un decir porque falta comprar un pedazo de aluminio para el gabinete- Y los mueve fantastico, perfectamente aceptable para las distancias en una mesa de PC.(50 cm)

Y por supuesto que no estan terminados al 100% porque le faltan los terminales de los cables (que hay que comprarlos cuando/donde se pueda). Por ahora es un cablecito que sale de un agujero del panel trasero. Y ya los presente en el escritorio. Ahi asoman.

El nombre “caramelitos” aparecio porque cuando los traia de secar en la terraza la vecinita (6 añitos) que los vio dijo que parecian unos caramelitos. Y quedo.
La nota curiosa es que mi mujer-que nunca le da la mas minima bola a los aparatitos que hago- paso y dijo que estaban muy lindos y que quedarian mejor en su escritorio. Mira vos.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Abr 24, 2020)

No es justo ponerlos al lado de los monitores Yamaha!!!
¿lo que estás haciendo es mezcla de audio para cine?, ¿es el uso que le vas a dar a los baflecitos?


----------



## ricren (Abr 24, 2020)

Ahhh. ya no uso mas los NS10, no les encuentro utilidad. Tengo 3 pares. Curiosamente los caramelitos suenan increiblemente mas full que los NS10. No tiene la capacidad de potencia, eso si.
Hago post de sonido para TV(Netflix/Amazon,etc). Pero ese no es mi set profesional, es mi casa, un set auxiliar para zafar en la cuarentena, mientras no pueda ir al estudio.
El uso de los caramelitos es doble:  ahora monitorear en un sistema que suene mal, emulando un LED TV actual para tener alguna referencia que no sean los Dynaudio que suenan demasiado bien y te perdonan la vida.
Y pasada esta emergencia, los usare con la notebook, son tan eficientes que la salida de auriculares de la Macbook los mueve perfectamente.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Abr 24, 2020)

Si con semejantes referencias las cajitas nuevas te parecen buenas, deben serlo, ¿a dónde conseguiste los parlantes?
Yo tengo en casa un par de Adam A7x que uso como referencia, soy sonidista y aunque me terminé dedicando a otras cosas para vivir, la pasión por el audio nunca se pierde, siempre estoy armando cachivaches y probando cosas nuevas.

abrazo!


----------



## ricren (Abr 25, 2020)

Excelentes monitores los A7X, yo tuve un tiempo los A7 y tenian algun problema, los X son mucho mejores.
Los 871 los compre en Parts Express o Madisound, no recuerdo, fue hace unos años y nunca habia tenido tiempo para hacer algo con ellos.


----------



## jorger (Jul 24, 2020)

No sabía si colocar ésto en el post de fotos de bafles hechos en casa, pero viendo éste tema de los famosos full range creo que es está bien aprovechar éste hilo. Si el modereitor decide mover éste mensaje lo entenderé.
Al baffle bluetooth que ya diseñé el año pasado le venía bien un lavado de cara, y alguna mejora también.
Antes eran así:




__





						Fotos de bafles hechos en casa
					

Que tal foro, hace tiempo que no paso por aquí, y como hoy es el día del amigo en Argentina, les quiero pasar un dato. Hace una semana compre unos tweeters Scanspeak en Audiostatus x ebay, son de lituania, tienen mejor precio que Madisound y lo mejor es que despacharon el paquete este lunes...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Dejando a un lado la facilidad con la que se manchaba (y lo difícil que era limpiarlo ).. me picaba el gusanillo de rediseñar la caja y hacerla mejor, y no sólo haciendo una apertura a 45° en la cara trasera, sino además hacer en el frontal un rebaje con la geometría exacta de la brida de éstos drivers para que queden al ras y poner en práctica el tema de difracción por borde.

Me puse con el sketchup, la impresora 3D, monté las 3 partes sellando todas las uniones y salió ésto (el recinto viejo como comparación, terminó bastante feo):

Aquí ya con el cableado y todo el relleno en su sitio:

Y éste es el resultado final:

Para empezar éste PLA apenas se mancha y es muy fácil limpiarlo... y eso que es blanco. Al tema,
También hice una perforación, que no se ve en las fotos de 1mm en la parte trasera con un "tapón" de gomaespuma para adaptar leentamente diferencias externas de presión atmosférica. Ya lo hice en el otro y en éste no iba a ser menos.

El resultado del rebaje, acústicamente hablando si es con palabras va a ser subjetivo, así que mañana será el micrófono el que hable por sí solo. Pero adelanto, parece que algo de diferencia sí que hay en las frecuencias más altas. Se oyen con algo más de presencia aunque no es tan sencillo como eso. Mañana veremos... si la percepción no me falla, se verán diferencias en las gráficas.

Vale la aclaración que la salida del amplificador son dos canales en mono, uno para cada driver y de ahí el volumen interno compartido entre ambos. No tiene ningún sentido hacerlo estéreo en un espacio tan pequeño.

Éstos drivers los venden en Ebay pero aviso que están medio censurados como muchos otros drivers de éste tipo. Van a tener que buscar para toparse con ellos. Sólo, repito, sólo aparecen como artículo relacionado y con viento a favor.
Un saludo.


----------



## ricren (Jul 26, 2020)

Porque estan censurados los drivers?


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 29, 2020)

buen dia ricren, un muy lindo trabajo. un solito detalle, fijate que en el plano te indica que el parlante debe estar embutido en el frente, eso es para evitar distorsiones, el resto hermooooossssooooo!!!!. abrazo.


----------



## ricren (Jul 31, 2020)

Gracias Sergio, entiendo lo que comentas, me gustaria tener la cancha para que ese rebaje me saliera prolijo. Tengo que practicar mas con el router y encontrar paciencia, muy escasa por aca...


----------



## sergio rossi (Ago 2, 2020)

buena onda nomas, exelente trabajo. un saludo.


----------

